# A cute goat holiday clip



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 18, 2012)

Found this on you tube and thought I should share. We all need a smile sometimes 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_EdJ-XkUA


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha, I love this video, someone posted it last Christmas too, It never fails to bring a smile to my face 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

I know of no cuter animal than baby goats.


----------

